

Http://www.mapstagram.com: Real-time mashup of Instagram & Google Maps - eimajination


My buddy and I recently released Mapstagram (http://www.mapstagram.com), a place to explore real-time Instagram photos.<p>If you're an Instagram user, you know that there currently isn't a good place to explore Instagram photos from other users.  With the mobile app, you can only really look at your own feed or popular photos.  It would be nice to see a general feed of photos.  Now you can with Mapstagram, and the best part is that it's real-time.<p>I'm planning on adding more features such as the ability to log in and comment/like/befriend.<p>I wrote up a blog post about how I created Mapstagram: 
http://www.jamietsao.com/blog/2011/3/23/mapstagram-mapping-instagram-photos-in-real-time.html<p>Hope you guys like it.
======
heliodor
Nicely done. It captivates you for a while, just to see what comes next. Does
it cut off after a few minutes so you won't waste the api rate quota?

Clickable link: <http://www.mapstagram.com>

~~~
eimajination
Good question. Based on the design, the number of "connected" users doesn't
actually affect the Instagram API rate limit. But since I'm using GAE's
Channel API (which is their implementation of Comet), I try to conserve
resources by setting a 10 min timeout on the client side. The user has the
choice to continue at the point of course.

